# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Having that 'best deer hunting cal' argument with a mate. 6.5x55 vs .270win vs 308

## Dead is better

I've actually only ever reloaded so I'd never seriously looked at the shelf ammo before.

Just in theory, I placed the max killing distance at the point which all rounds would still be doing 1900ft/s to ensure the likelihood of the projectile expanding. That seems to be the common belief or am I wrong?

That gave me this in standard shelf ammo,
140gn 6.5x55 - 2650fts mv to 480m leaving 1125ftlbs.   $60 
140gn .270win - 2950fts mv to 510m leaving 1047ftlbs.  $75 
165gn 308win - 2700fts mv to 390m leaving 1329ftlbs.   $50

So if those are my shelf choices, I'm seeing the swede as a better target choice no matter what. Less recoil
The 308 for the obvious hunting round. Cheap, monster power for most actual hunting distances.

Can somebody tell me why the .270win is worthwhile as a new guy hunting rifle? 

(p.s I couldn't find a 140gn 308 cartridge for sale in NZ but if anyone knows one sing out)

----------


## WallyR

I've got three different brands of 308 ammo - all 150 gr - mostly SP & HP.
CAC, Sellier & Bellot, Highland AX.
Not sure if factory 140 gr is available in NZ.
Anybody else help out here?

----------


## Micky Duck

wally there is 140 grn available...i believe the barnaul is 140grns.

----------


## Micky Duck

.270 is good enough to do the job...always has been always will be. flat shooting out to 300 which is where it got its reputation back before range finders were common piece of kit.
all three will do the job well.
poke a suppressor on .270 and they really come good.

----------


## timattalon

All three will work well. But the best point to consider is "First you have to hit it". 270 and 308 are easier to get ammo and varieties of ammo for, but 6.5x55 is easier to shoot well with a less violent recoil than the 270. Normally I would suggest 308 as the greatest selection of ammo choice, and probably one of the best to practise with. And practise helps. But if you are handloading, there is nothing the 6.5x55 wont do that the other can. So if I had to pick one, it will always be the 6.5x55, then the 308, then the 270. 

Before the haters get started, ALL three are good calibres. All three will do what the OP wants to do. But, in my opinion, I suggest the 6.5x55 due to it being a softer recoiling calibre and easier to shoot accurately.

----------


## timattalon

> .270 is good enough to do the job...always has been always will be. flat shooting out to 300 which is where it got its reputation back before range finders were common piece of kit.
> all three will do the job well.
> *poke a suppressor on .270 and they really come good*.


Indeed, but poke a suppressor on all three and they are all good.

----------


## timattalon

> wally there is 140 grn available...i believe the barnaul is 140grns.


Yup. they do 140 and 168. Hornady does a 140 and a 123gr 30 cal projectile too as does Lapua.....Made fore the mini 30 et al but fun none the less. Actually Hrnady does 100gr right through to 225gr 30cl pills....

----------


## Marty Henry

Why not ask the deer which one they prefer, after all the "customer" is always right.

----------


## Rushy

Tsk tsk, Aussies, no surprises there mate!  I have shot deer with a 30-06 (.308), .270 and .243. There simply is no best deer hunting calibre. Dead is dead and if you hit them in a right place it doesn't matter diddly what the calibre was. Apologies for outing you as an Aussie DiB.

----------


## Danny

The age old... 

The 270 and 708 are my least favourite caliber choices, recoil for performance is my personal reason for not owning the 270.

The reloaded 6.5x55 and reloaded 308 are simply good calibers. One can load the 308 from 130 to 180. I use both and also love the 165 & 168. But I load. 

Off the shelf 6.5x55 offers a lot less as precautions have prevented them to be loaded near where optimal performance is close.
Plenty of people load so you can ask someone to load for you??
I would not recommend the 270 to anyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

I've hunted hard for 50 years and tried them all. I have never met a centre fire calibre that would not kill a deer.

I have also never met a calibre that day to day, and under almost every circumstance,  is more effective than a 308.
When I look back, that is the calibre that was the no fuss every day star for knocking animals over. Never let me down.

----------


## Dead is better

That's the awful truth: there are youtube vids now of  guys using airguns to kill deer and I've also seen dudes using a shotgun sabot shot to kill at 300y. Tis possible. So it lends to the theory that most cal of rifle are more than capable. 

The exercise of looking at shelf ammo did illustrate a huge disparity for the swede. Why haven't they realised the majority of 6.5x55 users are using modern actions?? I mean the 12g ducks shooters aren't throttled back just because there are ancient fragile shotguns still around (that might blow up with modern powder)

----------


## Marty Henry

Lots of m96 and m38 action rifles still in use, ammo makers especially american ones wouldnt risk it. Factory swede ammo does the bizzo to 500 and beyond, it just drops a bit more than a handload would. You need to know your trajectory past max pbr no matter what you shoot, and the hand load might gain you 100 yards more. It all boils down to shot placement in the end, a faster round landing in the wrong place wont do any better than a slow one would.

----------


## Mooseman

All are good calibers, all will do the job required. I have and like the 270 Win and have shot a lot of deer etc with the various ones I have owned.  Currently a Tikka T3. Recoil isn't to bad with the 130 gr bullet and when shooting animals recoil becomes virtually unnoticeable. I now prefer magnum calibers as my go to rifles with the 300 Win in a Tikka being my favorite. Of the 3 mentioned above I would be looking at the 270. Of the 3 above the 308 would most likely have the best selection of off the shelf ammo available, the 6.5 would be the lightest recoiling of the 3.

----------


## Friwi

You guys and your guns are a bunch of gay amateurs!
The bowhunters community at least has some REAL men arguments about which brand of bows, arrows and arrowheads kill best, and then the poundage of the bows, the weight of the arrow and the colour of their camo underwear dipped into "in season "doe piss!

----------


## Friwi

And fishermen are another bunch of their own!

----------


## Ricochet

> The age old... 
> 
> The 270 and 708 are my least favourite caliber choices,


Why don't you like the 708? I've always thought it had most of the advantages of the 6.5x55 but with more factory pill selection.

----------


## Shearer

> I've actually only ever reloaded so I'd never seriously looked at the shelf ammo before.
> 
> Just in theory, I placed the max killing distance at the point which all rounds would still be doing 1900ft/s to ensure the likelihood of the projectile expanding. That seems to be the common belief or am I wrong?
> 
> That gave me this in standard shelf ammo,
> 140gn 6.5x55 - 2650fts mv to 480m leaving 1125ftlbs.   $60 
> 140gn .270win - 2950fts mv to 510m leaving 1047ftlbs.  $75 
> 165gn 308win - 2700fts mv to 390m leaving 1329ftlbs.   $50
> 
> ...


Not sure where you got your figures from but I would be very surprised if a .277 cal projectile leaving the muzzle 300fps faster that a 6.5mm projectile (give the same type of projectile) would have 78ftlbs less energy, even 30m father out. You have to compare apples with apples which I don't think is the case.
There is also a big difference between 390m and 510m.

----------


## stretch

> Not sure where you got your figures from but I would be very surprised if a .277 cal projectile leaving the muzzle 300fps faster that a 6.5mm projectile (give the same type of projectile) would have 78ftlbs less energy, even 30m father out. You have to compare apples with apples which I don't think is the case.
> There is also a big difference between 390m and 510m.


In the figures given, both the 6.5 and the 7mm projectile are both 140gr. Since the 6.5 projectile is thinner, it must be longer to have the same mass. Longer generally means higher BC, and therefore is more aerodynamic, slows down less over distance, and retains more energy than a shorter higher cal projectile of the same mass. Seems plausible to me.

----------


## Shearer

> In the figures given, both the 6.5 and the 7mm projectile are both 140gr. Since the 6.5 projectile is thinner, it must be longer to have the same mass. Longer generally means higher BC, and therefore is more aerodynamic, slows down less over distance, and retains more energy than a shorter higher cal projectile of the same mass. Seems plausible to me.


The small difference in diameter would not make that much difference in BC if the projectiles were of the same form (for instance 140gn Nosler Ballistic tips - .456 compared to .509 BC for .277 and .264). A velocity difference of 300fps is a BIG difference. Energy = Mass x Velocity squared) The squared bit makes a big difference. Double the mass and you get double the energy. double the velocity and you get 4x the energy.
I just did a quick check on the Hornady ballistics calculator and at 500m, at the quoted velocities it gave energy figures of 1066 ftlbs and 1254 ftlbs for the 140 6.5 BT and the .277 BT respectively.

----------


## timattalon

> You guys and your guns are a bunch of gay amateurs!
> The bowhunters community at least has some REAL men arguments about which brand of bows, arrows and arrowheads kill best, and then the poundage of the bows, the weight of the arrow and the colour of their camo underwear dipped into "in season "doe piss!


Is it a compound? Or a real bow (bent Yew with a string)? Did you make your own arrows?Are they wood? Do you char the tips? Real men sneak up and catch them while they are still walking. Tough ones jump from choppers while the buggers are still running!!!!!

----------


## Micky Duck

> You guys and your guns are a bunch of gay amateurs!
> The bowhunters community at least has some REAL men arguments about which brand of bows, arrows and arrowheads kill best, and then the poundage of the bows, the weight of the arrow and the colour of their camo underwear dipped into "in season "doe piss!


 Friwi....best you look up topic of recent incident with moose ...might just about put you off dipping ya jockeys(unless of course being banged by a moose is your kind of thing lol)

----------


## Friwi

Regarding moose I am pretty safe in NZ :-) some lunatic are still looking for them in Fiordland.

With a gun or a bow, I m stalking my preys down their wind, so no need to used the seasoned piss.

----------


## Rushy

There are moose in Fiordland Friwi, they are in the same area as the four remaining moa species.  It is as hard as all hell to find them but when you do, the hunting is easy.

----------


## Marty Henry

> There are moose in Fiordland Friwi, they are in the same area as the four remaining moa species.  It is as hard as all hell to find them but when you do, the hunting is easy.


Theyre in area 52 just left of the glasnock and are most often seen by those at lake alice

----------


## Micky Duck

lake Alice...thats the one you find after falling down the rabbit hole isnt it????

----------


## oraki

True left of the red mushrooms

----------


## gonetropo

> The age old... 
> 
> The 270 and 708 are my least favourite caliber choices, recoil for performance is my personal reason for not owning the 270.
> 
> The reloaded 6.5x55 and reloaded 308 are simply good calibers. One can load the 308 from 130 to 180. I use both and also love the 165 & 168. But I load. 
> 
> Off the shelf 6.5x55 offers a lot less as precautions have prevented them to be loaded near where optimal performance is close.
> Plenty of people load so you can ask someone to load for you??
> I would not recommend the 270 to anyone. 
> ...


you can load 308 up to 240 (if the slugs are still available) they hit bloody hard but drop faster than a brides knickers

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

imo they are all as good as each other but for different types of hunting 308 is great in a short barreled suppressed bush rat but it dose lack at long range
270 (although I hate the cal myself ) its a flat shooter for long range shooting where you use hold over rather than dialing I would never have one myself though as I hate guns that kick like a mule especially when there's rifles that can do everything it can and more with half the recoil but it is a poplar cal and must be for a reason.....
6.5cal in all forms is my favorite cal its low recoiling flat shooting and plenty of grunt for any hunting at ranges within reason personly I shoot 260rem which in my opinon "just" edges the 6.5x55 which is also great and better for a non reloader as 260 factory ammo is $$$$$$$

but it the end if the day theres no "best" caliber for deer it all comes down to the person how they hunt and at what ranges and hay if the deer dies humanely and you get food in your freezer who cares the deer doesn't know weather its been shot by a curtain caliber dose it in fact it shouldn't know much if your shot placement is correct

----------


## 260rem

6.5x55 Sweed or the 260 rem

----------


## Beaker

6.5 sweed if reloading.
Why get kicked by a mule (270), if a pure breed (6.5) covers you with feathers - and still gets the end game  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

7x57...8x57 :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> 6.5 sweed if reloading.
> Why get kicked by a mule (270), if a pure breed (6.5) covers you with feathers - and still gets the end game


yeah its better reloaded you can buy sweed and its the same price as other common cals ammo wise however to get full beans out of it you have to reload as ammo company's load down as there are still a lot of old m96 rifles around which are apparently weaker but my gunsmith said they are a lot stronger than people think.... guess they got to cover there arse though

as far as the 270 goes if you've got one and you like it good on you however it would be the last cal I would suggest to anyone after seeing on two occasions newbees getting shipped of in an ambo from being scoped that hard they where out cold both were light weight 270's high recoil is for the experienced only 

if you don't reload and you want a rifle id go 243,7mm-08,308, or 6.5x55(if you don't mind it going abit slower) my brother shot heaps with fed blue box out of his 6.5 slow yes but still works sweet around 2600fps (rough guess) I think people get abet to caught up with speed these days

----------


## Tahr

Rifle Recoil Table

Stock shape is important if there is a bit of recoil about. But most rifles have a muffler on them now a days. You owe it to your ears.

----------


## rossi.45

aaaaah the young  . . ..  looking up a few numbers and calling something the best  ' mine is better than yours '

guns, cars, dogs and women are like any thing else,  the best is the one that works best for you and what you want to achieve  .. nothing against 6.5s, if thats what spins your wheels,  great, but they're not the best.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

So from what I have read here, basically the 270 has too much recoil and messes with your menstrual cycle?

----------


## Gibo

> yeah its better reloaded you can buy sweed and its the same price as other common cals ammo wise however to get full beans out of it you have to reload as ammo company's load down as there are still a lot of old m96 rifles around which are apparently weaker but my gunsmith said they are a lot stronger than people think.... guess they got to cover there arse though
> 
> as far as the 270 goes if you've got one and you like it good on you however it would be the last cal I would suggest to anyone after seeing on two occasions newbees getting shipped of in an ambo from being scoped that hard they where out cold both were light weight 270's high recoil is for the experienced only 
> 
> if you don't reload and you want a rifle id go 243,7mm-08,308, or 6.5x55(if you don't mind it going abit slower) my brother shot heaps with fed blue box out of his 6.5 slow yes but still works sweet around 2600fps (rough guess) I think people get abet to caught up with speed these days


Ah that sounds like shit coaching to me, my 308  boots harder than any 270 i've fired. This argument is just gayness revisited over and over again. We need Toby here to put the end word on it all  :Grin:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

I would agree on the shit coaching part gibo if there was any sort of coaching to speek of apply for your license pass a theory test buy a rifle and go to the range go to the range with no fucking idea what your doing but thinking you do coz you passed your test..... imo there should be some sort of practical shooting as part of your license test its all good knowing things on paper but in the real world things are different as you know

----------


## Gibo

> I would agree on the shit coaching part gibo if there was any sort of coaching to speek of apply for your license pass a theory test buy a rifle and go to the range go to the range with no fucking idea what your doing but thinking you do coz you passed your test..... imo there should be some sort of practical shooting as part of your license test its all good knowing things on paper but in the real world things are different as you know


Yeah guess most of us have had a scoping in our lives, uphill is what normally gets ya. Must have damn near had their eyeball in the scope to get KO'd though  :Grin:  Do you have any on video?  :Grin:

----------


## GravelBen

> So from what I have read here, basically the 270 has too much recoil and messes with your menstrual cycle?


Nah, just a waste of powder. Good for people that need a bigger bang from their rifle to make them feel manly though. Could rename it the .270 compensator!  :Wink:

----------


## Sideshow

I'm sticking to my fence 7x57 & 8x57 :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Yeah guess most of us have had a scoping in our lives, uphill is what normally gets ya. Must have damn near had their eyeball in the scope to get KO'd though  Do you have any on video?


I cant say ive never been scoped ether 7mmwsm 45degrees up hill bad shooting position at a tahr about 100 yards away sucks

you know like all new bees they save there money buy a good rifle mostly tikkas but forget about a scope so they buy a cheap shit one with crap eye relief normally 24x coz it looks like a sniper scope which makes eye relief even worse chuck it on the rifle and go to the range

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The only rifle I have ever had a scoping from was probably the heaviest rifle I have ever fired, old 303

----------


## gadgetman

Well I'm the biggest wimp out and have had no issues with the 270's I've shot, suppressed or not. Well other that the fact they're gay according to the mighty @Toby. And to think there is one with his name on it. I'll put one in the safe in due course.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Well I'm the biggest wimp out and have had no issues with the 270's I've shot, suppressed or not. Well other that the fact they're gay according to the mighty @Toby. And to think there is one with his name on it. I'll put one in the safe in due course.


I'm not saying there's anything wrong with 270 just that I don't think its a good cal for new shooters due to the recoil I have shot plenty of rounds of 270 over the years and personally I don't like it and its not that I cant handle recoil some of the guns ive shot over the years make 270 look like a bb gun
I just prefer a rifle like my 260 which dose every thing 270 can with far less recoil and less powder but if you like 270 good on you 

it just makes me cringe when I see people suggest 270 to new shooters..... experienced fine as they know how to handle it
my brother brought a howa 270 as his 1st rifle and sold it after a few months got a tikka 6.5x55 still took months for the flinch to stop though

----------


## Gibo

I think everyone should earn their patch using a 22.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

1st rifle I ever had was a 270, learnt to shoot with a 270. If someone is going to be taught how to handle a firearm properly I don't think it matters what calibre it is.


Edited to add: have also had countless people who have not shot a rifle in their life shooting a 270 fine, including my mrs who is about 5ft bugger all and 50kgs and she can shoot it unsupressed all day long no worries

----------


## Gibo

> 1st rifle I ever had was a 270, learnt to shoot with a 270. If someone is going to be taught how to handle a firearm properly I don't think it matters what calibre it is.


This explains a lot

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with 270 just that I don't think its a good cal for new shooters due to the recoil I have shot plenty of rounds of 270 over the years and personally I don't like it and its not that I cant handle recoil some of the guns ive shot over the years make 270 look like a bb gun
> I just prefer a rifle like my 260 which dose every thing 270 can with far less recoil and less powder but if you like 270 good on you 
> 
> it just makes me cringe when I see people suggest 270 to new shooters..... experienced fine as they know how to handle it
> my brother brought a howa 270 as his 1st rifle and sold it after a few months got a tikka 6.5x55 still took months for the flinch to stop though


I really like my smaller calibres. The 243, 223 and the humble 22lr. They're just so nice to shoot. I think the 7mm Rem Mag will improve with a new recoil pad and the Boyds stock I have for it.

----------


## oraki

> 1st rifle I ever had was a 270, learnt to shoot with a 270. If someone is going to be taught how to handle a firearm properly I don't think it matters what calibre it is.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: have also had countless people who have not shot a rifle in their life shooting a 270 fine, including my mrs who is about 5ft bugger all and 50kgs and she can shoot it unsupressed all day long no worries


Snap. 303 was the first I shot, 270 first to own.But the 243 is a much nicer package to shoot on a culling hunt for all involved.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

I shot 100-200 rounds per week of 22lr in practice and competition from the age of 13 so betime 16 and a FAL came round I was already well versed in firearm handling I was 15 when mum brought me my 1st center fire a 223 for my birthday my 1st large cal was 303 a p14 I picked up for $100 ive owned all the common cals and some less common (yes including 270) 308 243-7mm-08 6mmrem 7x57 8x57 6.5x55 260 7.5x55 swiss the list goes on I have a soft spot for 25-06 so pretty much a 270 shot my 1st deer with one and pretty keen to put one in the safe

----------


## Tahr

.22 Hornet

I writhed in agony and screamed for help. I was up in the Regina and I could be heard from the Horace Walker Hut.

No one helped, No one cared.

It caused me physiological damage. 

Thank God it wasn't a .270.

----------


## Shearer

> .22 Hornet
> 
> I writhed in agony and screamed for help. I was up in the Regina and I could be heard from the Horace Walker Hut.
> 
> No one helped, No one cared.
> 
> It caused me physiological damage. 
> 
> Thank God it wasn't a .270.


What were you doing bleeding up the Regina with a hornet???

----------


## MSL

> .22 Hornet
> 
> I writhed in agony and screamed for help. I was up in the Regina and I could be heard from the Horace Walker Hut.
> 
> No one helped, No one cared.
> 
> It caused me physiological damage. 
> 
> Thank God it wasn't a .270.


Did you trip and fall on it?

----------


## Sideshow

> .22 Hornet
> 
> I writhed in agony and screamed for help. I was up in the Regina and I could be heard from the Horace Walker Hut.
> 
> No one helped, No one cared.
> 
> It caused me physiological damage. 
> 
> Thank God it wasn't a .270.


It was only punishment for wearing that silly hat :XD:  now if it had been a Waikato one  :Thumbsup:  


Would have most likely been both eyes  :XD:

----------


## Shearer

> I shot 100-200 rounds per week of 22lr in practice and competition from the age of 13 so betime 16 and a FAL came round I was already well versed in firearm handling I was 15 when mum brought me my 1st center fire a 223 for my birthday my 1st large cal was 303 a p14 I picked up for $100 ive owned all the common cals and some less common (yes including 270) 308 243-7mm-08 6mmrem 7x57 8x57 6.5x55 260 7.5x55 swiss the list goes on I have a soft spot for 25-06 so pretty much a 270 shot my 1st deer with one and pretty keen to put one in the safe


This shows how much personal bias can effect a persons opinion on different cartridges. You hate the 270 but have a soft spot for the 25-06.
Go figure.

----------


## Tahr

I lied about it being a 22 hornet.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> I lied about it being a 22 hornet.


 :Thumbsup:  .22lr then :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> This shows how much personal bias can effect a persons opinion on different cartridges. You hate the 270 but have a soft spot for the 25-06.
> Go figure.


agreed lol you may of noticed I do have a major bias against 270 the 25 dose have a little less recoil though

----------


## mikee

The "Best calibre" is what ever rifle you are currently holding when "Mr Deersie" sticks  his head up

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> The "Best calibre" is what ever rifle you are currently holding when "Mr Deersie" sticks  his head up


amen to that

 if I had a 270 on my hand id certainly pull the trigger on a deer when it comes down to it it doesn't matter what gun you have as long as your confident with it and it works for you

----------


## Shahin

.308 period  :Beer:

----------


## rossi.45

using the same brand of ammo - Hornady Superformance

Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Caliber :: 270 Win :: 270 Win 140 gr SST® Superformance®
270 balistics Superformance 140grn

Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Caliber :: 6.5X55 Swedish :: 6.5 x 55 Swedish 140 GR SST® Superformance®
6.555 Swede Superformance 140grn

Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Caliber :: 308 Winchester :: 308 Win 165 gr SST® Superformance®
308W Superformance 165grn

i dont see any advantage here to the Swede . .  in fact the .270W beats it by a good margin using the same 140grn SST with the .308W down by only a few foot pounds, which might mean something if you shoot past 500yds and how many do that ? 
or i could search the internet for the best of my caliber and the worst of anyone elses . . you will find whatever evidence you want then . . . with experience you'll learn that caliber / rifle / scope choices are a balancing act of compromises,  numbers only can be misleading.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> using the same brand of ammo - Hornady Superformance
> 
> Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Caliber :: 270 Win :: 270 Win 140 gr SST® Superformance®
> 270 balistics Superformance 140grn
> 
> Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Caliber :: 6.5X55 Swedish :: 6.5 x 55 Swedish 140 GR SST® Superformance®
> 6.555 Swede Superformance 140grn
> 
> Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rifle :: Choose by Caliber :: 308 Winchester :: 308 Win 165 gr SST® Superformance®
> ...


the simple fact is if you had any of those guns/ammo and placed a deer at 500m knew your drop and wind hold that deer would be dead no matter what cal you were using
but id still pick up the sweed as its nicer to shoot

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Projectile selection, ability to expand at lower velocities(A Max's) and simplicity at its best.... 308 :-)

----------


## Dead is better

[QUOTE=Rock river arms hunter;540143]Projectile selection, ability to expand at lower velocities(A Max's) and simplicity at its best.... 308 :
I underestimated the .308. 
You can get those hpbt 212gn ELDX - has anyone tried this out to 1km just for beer and skittles? Interested to know how they fly tran-sonically. 
I thought these projectiles were coming but they're already here.

----------


## Sideshow

simplicity at its best.... 308 :

I thought these projectiles were coming but they're already here.[/QUOTE]

I thinks that's what one deer said to another :Thumbsup:

----------


## striker

[QUOTE=Dead is better;540146]


> Projectile selection, ability to expand at lower velocities(A Max's) and simplicity at its best.... 308 :
> I underestimated the .308. 
> You can get those hpbt 212gn ELDX - has anyone tried this out to 1km just for beer and skittles? Interested to know how they fly tran-sonically. 
> I thought these projectiles were coming but they're already here.


ive tried the 200 eldx at around 2470fps out to 400yds. accuracy is looking promising and they have way more smack down compared to a berger 175 at 2580fps.

----------


## 300CALMAN

I think they are all fine for the job. Somehow over the years I have arrived at the conclusion that bigger holes seem to make things go down a little more reliably especially if the shot is well off perfect.

----------


## timattalon

> I think they are all fine for the job. Somehow over the years I have arrived at the conclusion that bigger holes seem to make things go down a little more reliably especially if the shot is well off perfect.


One fellow I sold a 450 marlin lever to told me: When you shoot something with a light calibre it can take a while to follow it and find it, when you shoot it with a 308 it is normally fairly close by, when you hit it with a 450 etc, it is almost always *right where you left it.....
*

----------


## 300CALMAN

> One fellow I sold a 450 marlin lever to told me: When you shoot something with a light calibre it can take a while to follow it and find it, when you shoot it with a 308 it is normally fairly close by, when you hit it with a 450 etc, it is almost always *right where you BLEW A Fraging BIG HOLE IN IT.....
> *


So true. I think bigger holes often leave more blood an gore indicating the spot you nailed it. If it managed to move very far there is usually a trail of red stuff.

----------


## timattalon

> One fellow I sold a 450 marlin lever to told me: When you shoot something with a light calibre it can take a while to follow it and find it, when you shoot it with a 308 it is normally fairly close by, when you hit it with a 450 etc, it is almost always *right where you left it.....
> *


 Quote Originally Posted by timattalon View Post
One fellow I sold a 450 marlin lever to told me: When you shoot something with a light calibre it can take a while to follow it and find it, when you shoot it with a 308 it is normally fairly close by, when you hit it with a 450 etc, it is almost always right where you BLEW A Fraging BIG HOLE IN IT.....





> So true. I think bigger holes often leave more blood an gore indicating the spot you nailed it. If it managed to move very far there is usually a trail of red stuff.


His reference was more about that when he hit them with a big cal like the 450 marlin (not dissimilar to 45/70) the animal us usually found where it was hit and that it simply drops. I use 215gr RN Woodleighs in a 303 and my mates refer to them as a flying hammer.  The animals I have hit with that have all just dropped right then, right there.

----------


## Sideshow

> So true. I think bigger holes often leave more blood an gore indicating the spot you nailed it. If it managed to move very far there is usually a trail of red stuff.


Well if it was green stuff you got it in the guts, or you just shot predator  :O O:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I had a experience with my 223 which I've sold the upper since but it's convinced me for my purposes of living where I live that 308 is so fantastic. I've just got a Marlin 336 SS for a bush basher gun and know that it will perform admirably:-)

----------


## deer243

> I think they are all fine for the job. Somehow over the years I have arrived at the conclusion that bigger holes seem to make things go down a little more reliably especially if the shot is well off perfect.


Shot placement is the key. any of the mentioned Cals work fine.Not a believer in the BIGGER HOLES theory. Too many people, esp newbies starting out if using a big Cal often dont shoot them as accurate as one should. Seen and heard more wounded animals with big cals than well placed shots with lighter cals.  Not hit in the right place a animal will still run. Maybe you get some more room for a slight error with a big cal but often people take shots that arent that ideal because they "have a cannon"".
Give me a 243 on the money any day rather than a 3006 thats änywhere in the big part"" that do the trick theory

----------


## oneipete

Bought my 9,3x62 a few years back,shot it a lot and didnt see it as much worse than my 308.My 12 yr old and 14 yr old also put about 30 rounds through it. Very loud but mild recoil.  Both hate the 270 i had but love the 308.  Go figure.  

After a back accident i have just sold my 9.3 and the 308 as my back cant stand the recoil anymore,can stand the 6.5x55 recoil i got to replace it. Very mild recoil and suppressed,whats not to like ?  i am guessing the deer/goats wont know its not up to 270 standards if i do my part right. 
 Certainly wont be trying a "texas heartshot" like i did with the 9.3 320 grainers.

----------


## 57jl

my 270 is soft as to shoot i use barns 110gr ttsx recoil is very little  or nothing with a suppressor on.  best flat shooting cal i have owned the other thing you need to take into account is the rifle my savage weather warrior with accustock is a pleasure to shoot where as my mates old 270 makes me flinch when pull the trigger it has no suppressor 
the other thing is if you get a suppressor make sure it has a mussel break in it i use one suppressor on my 308,270,300wsm and my 8x68 and it makes all of them comfortable to to shoot because it has a double brake in it :Thumbsup: 
 as far as off the shelf ammo goes 308 is always available and in a large variety for close up or long range shooting at a reasonable price

----------


## deer243

> Bought my 9,3x62 a few years back,shot it a lot and didnt see it as much worse than my 308.My 12 yr old and 14 yr old also put about 30 rounds through it. Very loud but mild recoil.  Both hate the 270 i had but love the 308.  Go figure.  
> 
> After a back accident i have just sold my 9.3 and the 308 as my back cant stand the recoil anymore,can stand the 6.5x55 recoil i got to replace it. Very mild recoil and suppressed,whats not to like ?  i am guessing the deer/goats wont know its not up to 270 standards if i do my part right. 
>  Certainly wont be trying a "texas heartshot" like i did with the 9.3 320 grainers.


Dont worry about the 6.5 x 55 not doing the business with a texas heart shot :Wink: . Only tried it 3 times with the 243. Two deer and one 110 lb boar and it bowled them all over no problem.Back in the day when deer were hard to come by  any chance to take one was taken . These days i tend to watch it run away than try that shot now but  i was surprised that the whole three handly  any meat was ruined  and they all fell over pretty quick. Maybe a bit of luck there  :Thumbsup:

----------

